# Boga Grip Float



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

Has anyone made a float for their Boga Grip? Or, what are you using to float your Boga Grip?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I put a rope on mine and attached a bumper bouy. It floats


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

I just use a crab pot buoy.


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

How are you attaching them? Anything fancy or just a chunk of rope?


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

Test it in a pool.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Got mine at Bass Pro and it's the larger of the 2 sizes and like IRL said above...test it in a pool first. I bought a few crab floats that looked beefy enough and the damn Boga sank like a stone.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

ashotwell said:


> How are you attaching them? Anything fancy or just a chunk of rope?


Any rope that goes through the bouy hole. I make it long enough so I can use it as a bumper when I dock


----------



## txmm10 (Feb 14, 2016)

http://www.stinkypantsfishing.com/Accessories.htm





ashotwell said:


> Has anyone made a float for their Boga Grip? Or, what are you using to float your Boga Grip?


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I went a different route.... Instead of a float I took a bit of surge tubing (the stuff you make 'cuda lures from) and threaded the cord loop on the boga through it - then make sure I always run my hand through it before using the Boga.... Works like a charm, protects my wrist, and whenever the Boga is pulled from my hands that loop is still attached to me....

For what it's worth I've lost several of them over the years - each time it was with a fish attached - and no float would have saved it... You must have a means of hanging on to that Boga -even when a thrashing 30lb tarpon rips it out of your hand.... another of those "ask me how I know" propositions. One of those Bogas was a 60lb model....

This old, old pic shows that tubing covered strap in use...


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I used one of those elastic bungee things with the loop and little black ball that you would see in a carport canopy for securing the tarp. Works good and stays out of the way since its somewhat stiff!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

lemaymiami said:


> I went a different route.... Instead of a float I took a bit of surge tubing (the stuff you make 'cuda lures from) and threaded the cord loop on the boga through it - then make sure I always run my hand through it before using the Boga.... Works like a charm, protects my wrist, and whenever the Boga is pulled from my hands that loop is still attached to me....
> 
> For what it's worth I've lost several of them over the years - each time it was with a fish attached - and no float would have saved it... You must have a means of hanging on to that Boga -even when a thrashing 30lb tarpon rips it out of your hand.... another of those "ask me how I know" propositions. One of those Bogas was a 60lb model....
> 
> This old, old pic shows that tubing covered strap in use...


Nice Drum


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

I use one of these. Have never lost one, despite having lost my grip on them several times with fish attached. They always floated back up, so far. I just had an overslot redfish thrash and pull the grips out of my hand last week. Still got them back. I have video of it, so if I think of it I'll post.

In the meantime, here's another clip where I lose the bogas with a trout attached. Just skip ahead to 5:00. I get the grips and fish back.






http://www.walmart.com/ip/Kwik-Tek-F-5Y-5-x3-Float-Yellow/24943141


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Swimming pool noodle


----------



## IRLyRiser (Feb 14, 2007)

DBStoots said:


> Swimming pool noodle


I did this for awhile. It works great, but only lasts about a year or so.


----------

